# Anyone make mead with just raw honey and water? No Yeast?



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Was wondering what you would get. Would it be the same yeast that bee bread is made from?

This would be as primitive as you could get.

Alcohol level? Lower then modern bred yeasts?

Taste? Would it be similar to bread yeast meads?

Anyone try this?


----------



## Bradley_Bee (May 21, 2008)

You can make alcohol/wine out of pretty much anything that has sugars in it. I work in a prison and am always finding the jailhouse hooch, I'm told it taste as bad as it smells, but it will get you drunk. Be careful of the botulism though.. I've never seen it made with honey only.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Botulism spores in honey are endemic, but then, Botulism is literally everywhere in everything and some brain decided we needed to fear one more thing! If you put some pollen in your au naturale fermentation to supply nutrient for the wild yeast and put about three parts water to one part honey, you would indeed get a fermentation. The greeks floated some olive oil on top of their fermentation about a week in to keep oxygen out. Wild yeasts, and there would be several, would determine how alcoholic your product turned out. It will be pretty harsh probably unless you pay attention to good practices for wine making. If you want recipes, I will give you some or others here can. Many good yeast available cheap.


----------

